# Introducing Tread Depot



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Adam and I am the manager of Treadepot.com. We just started advertising on this site and so I wanted to introduce myself and the company to you.

Treadepot.com is based out of Atlanta, GA. We have been around since 2000 but our parent company has been in the tire business since 1936. We specialize in shipping passenger, light truck, and ATV tires directly to you or to your preferred installer. We carry Goodyear, Michelin, Toyo, Cooper, Continental, Kumho, Pirelli, BF Goodrich, Dunlop, and General Tires and a few private label tires as well. We also sell tire and wheel packages. Our wheel brands include Wheel Pros, and Konig Wheels. Our ATV tire brands include Goodyear, Dunlop, Carlisle, and Titan.

We ship all of our in stock orders within 24 hours. Our operating hours are Monday - Friday, 8AM - 6PM EST and Saturday 8AM - NOON.

We are here to help you out. If you ever have any questions about tires or wheels please feel free to contact us through our website, call us at 888-421-8473 or drop me an email here on this site.

We are currently offering a $25 instant rebate on a purchase of four tires valued at $250 or more. The discount code you will need is DCTD25. This promotion expires at the end of the month. When you go to our site and find something you like and then you add it to your cart, right below the product info you will see a place to put in a discount code. Once you insert it, click APPLY, and it will automatically deduct the amount from your shopping cart.

Looking forward in hearing from you.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Could have used that $25 off deal 2 days ago when I ordered 4 Cooper Discover MS.

I just now sat down in my chair after having them installed. Oh well. I will look at the site and prices I still have 2 trucks and one will need skins real soon.

Edit:
Looking at your site it seems you don't list the Discover MS. Hands down that tire is the best snow tire made having had them on 2 trucks in the past I will buy nothing else for winter use now. I do take them off in the spring to save and use the tread for winters but am surprised I do not see them listed on your site. Here is a small picture of em.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

Reaper, did you buy the tires from Treadepot? If so, I will credit you the $25 back. Give me a call so we can talk about it.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Tread Depot;866042 said:


> Reaper, did you buy the tires from Treadepot? If so, I will credit you the $25 back. Give me a call so we can talk about it.


No,sorry to say I did not as I like to buy from sponsers on this site. :realmad: :crying:


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

REAPER;866036 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Could have used that $25 off deal 2 days ago when I ordered 4 Cooper Discover MS.
> 
> ...


My local dealer was trying to sell me a set of these as well, he also plows and runs these on his truck.

Tread Depot, do you have these tires? I'm price shopping for a set. Welcome to the site


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Really wish I would have seen this yesterday. I could have saved $100 by buying from your site.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

x.system, what size are you looking for? The best way to check for this tire on our site is go to the homepage, www.treadepot.com, scroll down and click on the Cooper brand on the left side. Once the new page opens up, scroll down to the Cooper light truck tires and it is the first tire on the third row under the light truck tires. As always, call if you cannot find them or if you have any questions regarding the tire.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Tread Depot;866089 said:


> x.system, what size are you looking for? The best way to check for this tire on our site is go to the homepage, www.treadepot.com, scroll down and click on the Cooper brand on the left side. Once the new page opens up, scroll down to the Cooper light truck tires and it is the first tire on the third row under the light truck tires. As always, call if you cannot find them or if you have any questions regarding the tire.


265/70-17 I saw the 16's.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Treadepot , can you price me a set of 285/60/18 toyo proxes st2 shipped to 19064


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to PS.
Sorry but I don't need any tires at this time.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

damn those are the best prices ive seen on quite a few of those tires, even after shipping. 
i do have a queston though, and maybe i just didn't look hard enough, but the road hazard waranty and all that, how do you tell which tire dealers you can go to for that? all i saw was the coverage you got with your tires.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Adam, welcome to plowsite. Any way you can help me out with a set of garbage General Grabber ATS'2? I bought them last Nov. my truck had 23,000 ish miles on it and now it has 34,576 and the tread is basically junk now. They come with 16/32 of tread and now mine has 6 and 7/32 left as of October. Their customer support is a joke! But wouldn't you think there is something wrong with the tire if it wears that quick?......Yeah so would I. They said they have a 60k mileage warranty but that seems to be a joke too. Thanks in advance, Brian.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Real good prices. 
Even after shipping the 4 I had installed today are $100 less from your site. :realmad: !


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

REAPER;866669 said:


> Real good prices.
> Even after shipping the 4 I had installed today are $100 less from your site. :realmad: !


that is exactly the situation that im looking at. now i would take em to my father in laws to mount them and then pay to balance them, but if i did that it would be right about 100 bucks cheaper than if i were to go buy them locally. specifically the goodyear wranglers 265 70 17 are a minimum 20 bucks cheaper each. payup


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Thank you for sponsoring the site

Do you folk offer tire studding? What is the cost per tire?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I definitely like your pricing. I will hopefully be a few years before I need tires, I just got 4 Goodyear Wrangler AT/S. But I will keep your company in mind for the next time. Also, welcome to the site!
Aaron


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to PS Adam. :waving:


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to plow site and thank you for being a sponsor. I will contact you when I need tires for a quote. Good luck with business!!!!


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

hey Adam, welcome to plow site, do you sell tires for med duty trucks, like a 19.5 size tire, please let me know


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Farmer101, our road hazard protection is through a 3rd party company that is avaliable nationwide. They will repair or replace the tire free of charge, as long as it is road hazard related, for the first three years or first 33% of the treadlife, which ever comes first. Anything after that is prorated to the purchase of a new tire. There is not a list of shops on our site that accept it but if you call the 866 phone number we have on our site, let them know your zip code and they will tell you where the closest place to you that accepts it. You can find all the information you want on the road hazard protection on our homepage. It is the third flash banner. If you have any additional questions please give me a call.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Brian, couple of questions for you, did you have the tires rotated and balanced every 3-5,000 miles, are the tires wearing evenly on all four tires and did you purchase the tires from an authorized General dealer, if so, you can take the tires back to them and tell them you have only gotten this many miles out of them, plus you have records stating you have done everything you are supposed to do, they should warranty them out to new tires. They might not do it until the tires have reach the 4/32 or 2/32 though. Does this answer your question? If not, please give me a call and we can talk it out.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sh!t, Adam, I just bought 4 tires on Wednesday


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

2COR517, unfortunately, we do not offer studding.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

If you bought them from www.treaddepot.com, I will credit you the $25 instant rebate back.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

jimspro, they are not on the site YET, but they are coming. 19.5 and smaller half sizes should be up there in a matter of days. But I can get my hands on them now. Is there a size and brand you are looking for?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site! I also just bought tires two weeks ago, but will keep you in mind for other vehicles and future. Thanks for sponsoring :waving:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Tread Depot;867202 said:


> Hey Brian, couple of questions for you, did you have the tires rotated and balanced every 3-5,000 miles, are the tires wearing evenly on all four tires and did you purchase the tires from an authorized General dealer, if so, you can take the tires back to them and tell them you have only gotten this many miles out of them, plus you have records stating you have done everything you are supposed to do, they should warranty them out to new tires. They might not do it until the tires have reach the 4/32 or 2/32 though. Does this answer your question? If not, please give me a call and we can talk it out.


Hi again Adam, Yes I rotated them 1 time and the dealer did 1 time. I've turned wrenches since 1988 so Ive seen tires worn from a bad alignment and so on. I bought them from the Ford dealer I use to work at, the "around the wheel program is very, very hard to beat, and they still give me that deal. I did not have them balanced, there was no vibration at all at any speed. However I did check the balance and 2 tires were off by only .25 and .50 which is nothing for a truck tire this size and make up. I tried to talk to our local General dealer and he was useless but maybe I can try again.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

Adam, i own a towing company as well as the plowing biz, we have 5 tow trucks, the med duty's use 245/70R/19.5 G tires, we have been getting them thru a Goodyear dlr about 20 miles from me, we have used both the good year and recently tried some Kuhmo's, thr rear tires we need are traction, my biggest concern aside from the price is the life we get out of them, a few of my trucks put approx 1,000 miles a week on them, get me some prices, and we will talk, thanks Jim


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I definitely like your pricing. I will hopefully be a few years before I need tires, I just got 4 Goodyear Wrangler RT/S. But I will keep your company in mind for the next time. Also, welcome to the site!
Aaron

*had the wrong tire style in the first post


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

jimspro;868489 said:


> Adam, i own a towing company as well as the plowing biz, we have 5 tow trucks, the med duty's use 245/70R/19.5 G tires, we have been getting them thru a Goodyear dlr about 20 miles from me, we have used both the good year and recently tried some Kuhmo's, thr rear tires we need are traction, my biggest concern aside from the price is the life we get out of them, a few of my trucks put approx 1,000 miles a week on them, get me some prices, and we will talk, thanks Jim


Jimspro, I can get the 245/70R19.5 Goodyear G622 drive tire. They are $274/tire. This is a lug tire. As for the mileage warranty, there is not one on this size of tire. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

How are the cooper discover stt's in snow?


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

A lot of people have told me they like the STT in snow. It is a true mud terrain tire until the ST which is more of a hybrid all terrain/mud terrain tire. The one thing the ST has over the STT is the fact that it is studdable.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Adam, can you get any skid steer tires?


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

What size are you looking for? I might be able to get my hands on something.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

12x16.5 ......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stan;977988 said:


> How are the cooper discover stt's in snow?


A friend of mine had 295 Cooper Stt's on an 02 PSD F350, he was quite happy with them in the snow and for plowing. However when he put tires on his 08 Cummins he went with BFG A/t's. I'm not sure if it was a price difference or if he just didn't want a more mud oriented tire.

Btw Tread Depot. Welcome to the site. Ordered 4 Cooper S/T tires about a month ago. Best price we could find and they got here quick. Happy to do business with you.


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

Mick76, I am able to get quite a few. We have Carlisle, Goodyear, and Titan. When you get a moment please give me a call. Anybody here at treadepot can help you out though, just in case I am not at my desk.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm looking for 10R20's in both steer and rear traction. Don't see anything close to those on your site. Did I just miss the larger sizes?


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there any discounts going on now? My gmc dually is ready for tires, as is my wifes van, and my other gmc truck. PS, are these good years good for snow G933 RSD????? (139)
LT215/85R16 G933 RSD E TL


----------



## Tread Depot (Oct 29, 2009)

That G933 would do fine in snow. Give me a call when you are ready to purchase and I will see what kind of deals we can come up with.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool, thanks! I'll call soon. Your website has some great prices, and an excellent selection.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

cooper sts work okay in the snow


----------

